# power board for thetford n150 ses fridge



## murphy1951 (Oct 1, 2008)

hello everyone could anyone tell me where's the cheapest place to buy a power board for a thetford n150 (ses) fridge , part number 631219, before i start phoning around
cheers gary


----------

